

My journey into learning to program in Ruby. - MrSwiss

Just a blog that will grow as I grow in the language of Ruby.  Starting from beginner to wherever I end up, and whatever projects I may tackle along the way.  Please take a look: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mrswiss.wordpress.com&#x2F;
======
Wezc
Awesome, I'll follow your blog. I plan to learn Ruby (+on rails) too ! :)

~~~
MrSwiss
Excellent Wezc! Thanks for your support!

